# What do YOU look for in an Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate teacher?



## Sami Ibrahim (Jan 16, 2017)

What do you personally look for in an Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate teacher? 
I am not just interested in your HOWS but also your reasons WHY.
Thank you in advance for taking the time to thoughtfully answer.

a. How important is the teacher's belt rank to you?

b. How important is the teacher's association to you?

c. How important to you is it that your teacher engage you in free sparring?

d. How important is the teachers age and general health to you?

e. How much would it effect your decision to study there if the teacher was obese? 

f. How much would the lineage/generation factor into your selection of a teacher? 
(Would you pick a teacher that was a direct student of Ed Parker's over a teacher who was 3rd or 4th generation even if the 4th generation teacher was the more clearly skilled and knowledgeable )


----------



## Buka (Jan 16, 2017)

Sami Ibrahim said:


> What do you personally look for in an Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate teacher?
> I am not just interested in your HOWS but also your reasons WHY.
> Thank you in advance for taking the time to thoughtfully answer.
> 
> ...


_
 What do you personally look for in an Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate teacher? 
I am not just interested in your HOWS but also your reasons WHY.
Thank you in advance for taking the time to thoughtfully answer._
*
a. How important is the teacher's belt rank to you?*

None whatsoever. Zip, zilch, nada. I mean, I'm not talking white belt, but other than that - none.
*
b. How important is the teacher's association to you?*

Maybe even less so than his rank.

*c. How important to you is it that your teacher engage you in free sparring?*

It's not. I am not of the mindset that in order for me to learn from someone, that someone must be able to beat me. If you wonder - no, it's just to see if he has any actual skill or experience......that takes all of about ten minutes of talking to him to know who and what he is. Especially in a dojo setting.
*
d. How important is the teachers age and general health to you?*

Well....I'm not going to be interested learning from an eighteen year old Kenpo kid, even if he's been training since he was two. I don't care if he's old, as long as he can teach.
*
e. How much would it effect your decision to study there if the teacher was obese?* 

It wouldn't. I know a few obese guys who are fantastic teachers. (and can fight like M'frs.)

*f. How much would the lineage/generation factor into your selection of a teacher?*

I don't think it would matter to me. But I guess circumstances might dictate otherwise, not really sure.

*(Would you pick a teacher that was a direct student of Ed Parker's over a teacher who was 3rd or 4th generation even if the 4th generation teacher was the more clearly skilled and knowledgeable )*

Have to go with both. I'm real big on knowledgeable, skilled not as much. Unless you can teach that skill. But if the guy was a direct under Ed I want to train with him because I knew and liked Ed. A lot. I want to talk story with him until the cows come home.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 16, 2017)

Buka said:


> _ What do you personally look for in an Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate teacher?
> I am not just interested in your HOWS but also your reasons WHY.
> Thank you in advance for taking the time to thoughtfully answer._
> *
> ...



A) not at all

B) Not at all association means nothing that's all just bs 

C: none

D) not at all

E) not at all

F) not at all

No I wouldn't I don't care who he's trained with he could've trained with Parker for years doesn't mean he's any good or a good teacher.

Honestly the stuff you're asking is very unimportant stuff


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm not looking for kenpo teacher, but when I was, location was a biggie.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 16, 2017)

a. How important is the teacher's belt rank to you?
Not much, a black belt would be good though.

b. How important is the teacher's association to you?
Not at all.

c. How important to you is it that your teacher engage you in free sparring?
Or the senior students and they should be quality fighters.  I get it if the instructor is hurt or something, but he needs to produce fighters.

d. How important is the teachers age and general health to you?
Not much, though I still want them to be able to demonstrate what they want us to do.

e. How much would it effect your decision to study there if the teacher was obese? 
Honestly it would be a bit of a turn off, but again if he/she can he/she demonstrate the art well than I am good.    

f. How much would the lineage/generation factor into your selection of a teacher? 
I don't care, I have studied under 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 5th generation student/instructors and all were good.  Have seen 1st gens that I wouldn't do another seminar with.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 16, 2017)

a. How important is the teacher's belt rank to you? Since I dont practice EPAK, probably a black belt. In a style I practice, I would want 2nd dan (just so they are higher rank than me and I can learn new material).

b. How important is the teacher's association to you? Not in the slightest. 

c. How important to you is it that your teacher engage you in free sparring? Depends on why. If they have a legitimate reason that they aren't that's fine, but if they don't I would prefer them to spar with me. It doesn't make or break it, but it's something that's nice.

d. How important is the teachers age and general health to you? If it's not impacting his ability to teach, it wouldn't be important.

e. How much would it effect your decision to study there if the teacher was obese? It wouldn't (assuming not 600 pounds or so big they can't perform at all).

f. How much would the lineage/generation factor into your selection of a teacher? Not much.

(Would you pick a teacher that was a direct student of Ed Parker's over a teacher who was 3rd or 4th generation even if the 4th generation teacher was the more clearly skilled and knowledgeable ) I would probably pick the more skilled and knowledgeable one, unless that person proves to be a horrible teacher. Only reason I might choose the less knowledgeable one is for the novelty of it, and to learn more about why Ed Parker chose the tings he did, but I would still probably choose the other teacher.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 16, 2017)

There are many different kinds of sparring.  Some kinds can be a valuable training tool.  Other kinds are worthless.  Overall it is my opinion that sparring is overrated and is not as important as a lot of people tend to believe.

I believe there are a lot fewer first generation folks who were students of Ed Parker in the real sense of the word than what most people think.  It is my understanding that at a fairly early stage, like starting in the 1960s or 1970s, he no longer did the bulk of the teaching for most of the students.  Rather, he did seminars and oversaw schools, but very few people received direct and ongoing instruction from him.  So finding a genuine first generation student of Ed Parker may not be such an easy thing.

Lots of people had some classes and some instruction with him.  I don't believe that many of them had that ongoing teacher/student relationship that would make them his student.


----------



## Tortoise (Jan 17, 2017)

Sami Ibrahim said:


> What do you personally look for in an Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate teacher?
> I am not just interested in your HOWS but also your reasons WHY.
> Thank you in advance for taking the time to thoughtfully answer.
> 
> ...



A. A lower rank is acceptable as long as the teacher has his own teacher and is working to improve.  An instructor should also be a student and striving to improve.

B.  Not very.

C.  Not very.  I can figure out if an instructor can teach without sparring.

D.  I would not want to start over with an instructor who is obviously nearing retirement.  BTDT.    An older instructor in good health who is obviously still enthusiastic would be fine.

E.  Would not care if instructor was obese.  I know some pretty fit people who are obese, just unfortunate metabolism. I know some very effective kenpoists who are obese.

F.  Would depend on the direct student of Ed Parker.  Not that many left.  I would certainly go with the 4th generation teacher if he were more skilled and knowledgeable.

In an ideal world, I would prefer a lineage which does forms because I enjoy forms.  If you really needed to learn to defend yourself quickly, though, you might be better off not spending a lot of time on forms.

Biggest thing to avoid would be studios where there is a lot of time spent on "air karate".  You need to practice on a body for a large percentage of the time.


----------



## KenpoBoxer (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't care about any of that as long as they can teach it. I don't care who their teacher is just because ed Parker taught someone doesn't mean they're any good


----------



## Bigsarg (Jul 25, 2017)

f. How much would the lineage/generation factor into your selection of a teacher?
(Would you pick a teacher that was a direct student of Ed Parker's over a teacher who was 3rd or 4th generation even if the 4th generation teacher was the more clearly skilled and knowledgeable )[/QUOTE]

As someone stated. Sparing is not important. You'll know within minutes his skill set. As soon as he lays his hands on you while discussing a technique you'll be either impressed or puzzled. 
Lineage. Mr Parker tought many people to black belt. There is a family tree in one of his books that names them. Mr Parker would not let a 1st degree black belt open his on school unless he was a  first or second generation black belt. Mr Parker also tested all third degree black belts himself. It would be hard to find a 1st generation BB that did not have the skills Mr Parker tought. 
I've traveled extensively thru the country for 25yrs and have trained with many Kenpo BBs. Some know the technique and are very proficient but dont understand the principles concepts or theories behind the moves. This I have found in at least 1/2 the BBs. They just simply were not tought those things. So when you start discussing a tech, you know real quick that you need to bring down the terminology and start teaching the why behind the what. 
The science is there in their motion. They just don't know how to verbalize it. This is the main thing that Kenpo is. The understanding of how the force is generated. Once you can truely understand this simple concept you are truely ready to learn kenpo. 
So if you have a choice  between a 2 or 3 generation BB over a much more savvy tournament fighter. Just talk to the two. You will find out all you need to know when he lays his hands on you and discusses a technique. 

As far as an instructors weight. My teacher in taewondo. Said it best. Why do you beat  yourself up and your Kenpo masters, they just get fat and beat themselves up mooooore. It was a very funny conversation. But I have noticed it being somewhat true. I'm 10 lbs heavier then I was in my 20s. But that's because I always remember that line. No, not really. But the weight has nothing to do with teaching. Again, Let the teacher show you a tech on the body and all your questions will be answered. You can't fake knowledge.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 14, 2017)

Sami Ibrahim said:


> What do you personally look for in an Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate teacher?
> I am not just interested in your HOWS but also your reasons WHY.
> Thank you in advance for taking the time to thoughtfully answer.
> 
> ...




e. How much would it effect your decision to study there if the teacher was obese? 

f. How much would the lineage/generation factor into your selection of a teacher? 
(Would you pick a teacher that was a direct student of Ed Parker's over a teacher who was 3rd or 4th generation even if the 4th generation teacher was the more clearly skilled and knowledgeable )




























REPORT
+ QU


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 14, 2017)

dont mind my thing ill make a new 1


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Aug 14, 2017)

What do you personally look for in an Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate teacher? 
I am not just interested in your HOWS but also your reasons WHY.
Thank you in advance for taking the time to thoughtfully answer.

a. How important is the teacher's belt rank to you?
    To me its very important because that belt rank will represent if your skilled on what your doing and you know your knowledge of your arts like you can explain on how the technique goes and teach it step by step and by detail i know to you guys some of you teachers belt rank is not important but to me it is if your 12345678910 degree and you know your stuff and what you are doing your good to me becaue if your 12345678910 degree and you dont know what your doing your just waisting my time my effort and cost of the money that i paid     
b. How important is the teacher's association to you?
not important as long as they are good
c. How important to you is it that your teacher engage you in free sparring?
sparring is good because you will know when to move and when to hit and stuff and you will get that exprience you will get hit once pt twice but its a fun thing to do you will get pointers from your instructor like when theres a opening you can kick punch backhand somedy  
d. How important is the teachers age and general health to you?
not important as long as they know they stuff 
e. How much would it effect your decision to study there if the teacher was obese? 
it dont matter as long as he knows his stuff
f. How much would the lineage/generation factor into your selection of a teacher? 
(Would you pick a teacher that was a direct student of Ed Parker's over a teacher who was 3rd or 4th generation even if the 4th generation teacher was the more clearly skilled and knowledgeable )

I would pick the direct student of ed parker because they are more knowledgiable like my Sifu


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 27, 2017)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> What do you personally look for in an Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate teacher?
> I am not just interested in your HOWS but also your reasons WHY.
> Thank you in advance for taking the time to thoughtfully answer.
> 
> ...


Just because someone worked with Parker doesn't make them a good teacher. A lot of Parkers guys are stuck in the past and refuse to change a word he ever said. That was never the point of kenpo the point was to always advance it and adapt it and change it not do it exactly the same as ed Parker and I know a lot of his guys still teach stuff that is impractical simply because he did it


----------

